# Need More Celtic...



## Emmnemms (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey 
Im looking for some more Celtic/Irish music, preferably with Male Voice, and possibly at least some in Gaelic (trying to learn Gaelidge). Let me know if you know of any good groups 

Thanks


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

You might enjoy these (and I know they have corny commercial titles, but they are actual Celtic compositions):


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the 'bothy band' recordings are great.

dj


----------



## Batrider (Jun 11, 2009)

david johnson said:


> the 'bothy band' recordings are great.
> 
> dj


Do you know some band like this bothy band,they are really good.Some Celtic,just like Bothy band.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

I too am very keen on this music but can't help at this stage but I will do some sifting

There are heaps of torrents


----------

